
90% of businesses would not pay to be on Foursquare. So what now? - sinzone
http://thenextweb.com/location/2010/06/13/90-of-businesses-would-not-pay-to-be-on-foursquare-so-what-now/comment-page-1/#comment-1741
======
Osiris
How is this better than just using Google Maps, or Places-like apps to find
local businesses nearby?

~~~
jgoewert
It is actually worse than Google maps. It isn't meant to be used to find local
businesses. The game plays on the narcisism of its users and is more about
getting users to look at the page than it is about getting businesses to buy
in. There are hundreds of business info scrapers out there pointing to your
business. Each business would need to ask themselves if putting money in to
one would give them enough of a benefit.

And it appears that a lot of them are saying "NO".

The idea of having a "Mayor" of your business who has no real business-level
relationship with you would turn me off from it if I still had a Brick and
Mortar storefront.

